
Ask HN: Multiversion backup alternative for Crashplan - A_No_Name_Mouse
I have been using Crashplan for Home for backing up my NAS. I need to find an alternative as Crashplan will stop providing this service in October 2018. I haven&#x27;t been able to find a decent alternative. 
My main requirements:
- Protection against data loss&#x2F;fire&#x2F;disk failure (cloud backup)
- Protection against ransomware and accidental changes (multiversion backup)
- Encryption before sending data
- Cost effective solution (500 GB of data)
- Must be able to backup a QNAP NAS
- Bonus points for being able to restore data on a different device using a web application or app<p>The main problem in the solutions I found is that multiversion backup to the cloud is not supported from the standard QNAP software (only sync).
What would you recommend?
======
drKarl
You may want to have a look at this old thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9210505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9210505)
and
[https://gist.github.com/drkarl/739a864b3275e901d317](https://gist.github.com/drkarl/739a864b3275e901d317)

If you want something with deduplication, encrypted, incremental, versioned
and cost efective you could try duplicati with Backblaze B2 as backend (for
the cost effective part).

Anyway BackBlaze B2 is quite good on price, and has a lot of integrations:
[https://www.backblaze.com/b2/integrations.html](https://www.backblaze.com/b2/integrations.html)

~~~
A_No_Name_Mouse
Thanks. QNAP integration still seems problematic. So I'm trying out
Duplicati/Backblaze B2 from a PC instead of straight from the NAS.

